# (H) 40k daemons (W) £££



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello looking to move on to a different army I'm looking to sell the army as a whole. Here is what I have
Bloodthirster finecast expertly converted
Nurgle daemon prince expertly painted
Plastic daemon prince
Soul grinder
Converted skulltaker on juggernaught
5 blood crushers
6 flamers ( new plastics)
Finecast tzeench herald
40 bloodletters
30 horrors
20 daemonetes 
10 seekers
20 plague bearers ( new plastic )
Exalted seeker chariot

I can send you some pics if you want nothing is painted
Just let me know if you want it I'm looking for about £300 but im open to offers


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello right the army is on eBay now check it out if you want


----------

